# Bargain Book Finds (May 2013) - Please, NO self-promotion!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the April 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

For historical romance readers these two in the "Rule of Scoundrels" series by Sarah MacLean:

 @ $4.79 and

 @ $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Both for $3.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Tudors: The Complete Story of England's Most Notorious Dynasty

$2.99 $13.99 at this posting


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Our very own Hugh Howey's  is a Kindle Daily Deal today (13 May) just $0.99!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

F. Scott Fitzgerald's The Great Gatsby is currently only $4.99! It is usually quite a bit more.



The Silver Linings Playbook is only $4.99 right now. I loved the book, and wish I had gotten it at this price (It was $8.99 when I purchased it).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you'd like to try out Janet Evanovich, her first Stephanie Plum book is currently $2.48.
One for the Money


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Shooting Victoria: Madness, Mayhem, and the Rebirth of the British Monarchy, by Paul Thomas Murphy

$2.99 at this posting


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Light Between Oceans by M.L. Stedman is on sale for $4.99 right now! This has been on my wish list for a long time now, so I'm definitely picking it up now when it is $11 cheaper.



Also, Orson Scott Card's Ender's Game is $4.39 right now. With the upcoming movie, more people may be interested in starting the series.



Ann Patchett's The Magician's Assistant is only $2.99 right now.


The Wednesday Sisters by Meg Waite Clayton is only .99 cents right now.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Priced at $4.74 right now



And at $4.99


----------



## Rachel Summer (Apr 7, 2013)

Wish I knew how to pull up the cover, because it's awesome!

$3.99 for this. I actually neglected my husband and kids to read it!

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Upon-a-Twist-ebook/dp/B00CZG9L5C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369866249&sr=8-1&keywords=once+upon+a+twist


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Neutrino, by Frank Close. Nonfiction about a subatomic particle with no charge and almost no mass. $2.99 $7.60 at this posting.



The Earth: A Very Short Introduction, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Falcon Guides has an excellent series of books called "Scenic Driving (place name) for various states and regions. I've used the paper versions for years as fine guidebooks when traveling, and recommend them. Several of the series are now on Kindle, and all but one of those have their price reduced to $3.82. Here's a link for Scenic Driving Utah:



There are several Kindle books in the series that also have their prices reduced, South Carolina, Arizona, New Mexico, and others. I'm not gonna link 'em all, but if you search Kindle books for "Scenic Driving" you will find them. Alas, the guide for Texas has not been reduced, and is still priced above ten bucks. I recommend these if you want to travel to the area of the book, and enjoy a lovely drive.

ADDED LATER: I hadn't thought about the end of the month, and it looks like I posted these moments before the June thread goes up....Oh well, I'll repost it in June!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please go here for the June 2013 thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152926.0.html


----------

